# Adaptil unit getting hot!!



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

I bought an adaptil (old style) plug in to help my stressy dog. Worked really well but I noticed it had got quite hot and I ended up worrying about it all night and eventually turning it off.

I've been on the website and it says they can get hot but to leave them plugged in and switched on 24hours a day... has anybody else noticed them getting hot? I want to turn it back on really as like I say it helped take the edge off for her but worry about it burning my house down, as silly as that sounds


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

When I used to use one I found it did get quite hot. I never had any problems with it - though I did put it in a socket with nothing nearby.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We've gone over to the new style now which is slightly warm but the older style one did get hot. We just turned off when we were not home (assuming you have smoke detectors).


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

I have moved it this eve to a socket with nothing near and will just turn it off when we're out I think! Thanks everyone


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

we had adaptil training at work a few weeks ago,and were told not to worry if it gets hot,
please don`t switch it off when your not there,it won`t work properly,it needsa to be on all the time.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> we had adaptil training at work a few weeks ago,and were told not to worry if it gets hot,
> please don`t switch it off when your not there,it won`t work properly,it needsa to be on all the time.


Why does it need to be on when the dog is not at home?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Because dap only works with a continuous distribution.if it's turned on and off all the time to doesn't work effectively.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> Because dap only works with a continuous distribution.if it's turned on and off all the time to doesn't work effectively.


Sorry not trying to be awkward, just trying to understand. If I turn mine off when we are out all day (which is rare) and when we go away for weekends (about once a month) why would that affect it working. Dogs aren't there so why does it need to be on?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Because the dap isn't being distributed around the house.so the pheromones aren't being sent out.dogs are constantly picking up pheromones.and need them to help them deal with the problems.im no expert.we use the collars.which last 4 weeks and need to be in constant contact with the dogs to work properly.just going by what the trainer taught us


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> Because the dap isn't being distributed around the house.so the pheromones aren't being sent out.dogs are constantly picking up pheromones.and need them to help them deal with the problems.im no expert.we use the collars.which last 4 weeks and need to be in constant contact with the dogs to work properly.just going by what the trainer taught us


OK I can understand that but I'm not convinced the pheromones are distributed around the whole house from one diffuser - mine is in the lounge where the dogs spend most of their time but they are upstairs for a good 8 hours in the bedrooms and I'm pretty sure pheromones can't travel that far and why have it distributing and running out if we (by we I mean the dogs too) are out all day or away for a weekend? I will have to do some research I think.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

You need more than one if your house is large or open plan.or the dogs spend time in multiple areas.leaving it on means the dogs will have instant comfort when they come home from somewhere


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They do get quite hot, they need to be to defuse the artificial pheromone, I personally haven't had any problems with them and leave them on continuously.
However having said this with have no way of knowing on here just from your post, just how hot it may be getting and whether its just normal or if something may be wrong with the unit and its actually getting hotter then it should be unfortunately.

You could always take it back to the supplier if you brought it somewhere like a vets or pets at home and ask them to check it, or if you brought it on line, maybe give them a call and ask advice.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I couldn't leave something like that running with my dog in the house alone. I turn everything off when I go out except the fridge.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Could you use the sprays when you are away from the house? My diffusers (I used them when introducing the cats to the house) also got worryingly warm.


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for all of that info, my partner doesn't think its too hot so it could just be me worrying about nothing! I left it on last night with no issues, I've just moved it to a socket that has nothing to close to it!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I remember when i first used a Feliway Diffuser how hot it got and I was worried enough to ask on a forum if it was OK to leave on all the time and the answer was yes. It also smells of burning if it gets dusty!
It says on the DAP website to leave it on all the time. 
I left mine on all the time but if I was going away for a weekend and no pets were in the house I would turn it off.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Whenever I have used these in the past I've left them plugged in and on 24/7. Didn't occur to me to consider turning them off tbh!!

The makers say that turning them on & off all the time prevents them from working properly. I suppose it makes sense that if it takes 'x' amount of hours for a diffuser to fill the room, then every time you turn it off you will have to wait another 'x' amount of hours when it's turned back on for it to fill the room again, which makes it less effective.

Apparently the new style diffusers do not get as hot as the old ones.


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I will leave it on and just keep an eye on it! Its working really well for my stressy dog so want to keep it going really!


----------

